
What is the P2P Web? - uptown
https://pfrazee.github.io/blog/what-is-the-p2p-web
======
k__
I think it is a bit concerning that P2P is litterally letting everyone connect
to your PC.

But

In many aspects it could be safer than the regular Web.

Tech like IPFS already stores everything by its hash, so chances that you
download malicious software that was added behind an URL that once was "good"
is almost zero.

Also these system would load-balance rather nicely, the more people want
something, the faster it will distribute to more nodes and easier to get.

------
guilhas
Rcomend: Decentralized web summit 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yth7O6yeZRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yth7O6yeZRE)
; 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfWgin3JlAU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfWgin3JlAU)

